# Ave



## PyramidHead (29 Agosto 2012)

Ciao a tutti, nel vecchio forum ero Pyramid Head.


----------



## herbertkilpin (29 Agosto 2012)

Lacolgoid ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, nel vecchio forum ero Pyramid Head.


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2012)

Ciao, mi fa piacere che tu l'abbia detto subito, se non altro hai dimostrato di esserti fatto furbo 

Bentrovato


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2012)

Se vuoi durare qui dentro cambia nick, che non fa ridere.

E dai pure una letta a Bauman. Che male non fa.


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2012)

Ho modificato: diciamo che non sei partito alla grande.

Ragazzi, il forum è qui per tutti... Ma non venite a provocare, per favore. Se dovete farlo, fatelo su qualche pagina facebook. Cosa vi costa?


----------

